# 2019 Native Ultimate 12 for sale. Long Neck, De



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Purchased new this year. Used a couple of times but decided to go a different route.
Comes with new paddle. Has current De. registration but did not affix numbers yet.
Blue camo color
Asking $800 or B/O
443 359 6758


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Updated ... Still available


cducer said:


> Purchased new this year. Used a couple of times but decided to go a different route.
> Comes with new paddle. Has current De. registration but did not affix numbers yet.
> Blue camo color
> Asking $800 or B/O
> 443 359 6758


Price drop to $650.... open to offers
443 359 6758... text 
Steve


----------

